

Ask HN: Does the ability to downvote come and go? - tnorthcutt

I only recently passed the threshold for the ability to downvote. I've done so several times since then, but not in a way that I thought was being very 'loose' with my downvotes. I just noticed that I no longer have the ability to downvote. I'm assuming an algorithm didn't like my voting pattern (which is fine - I'll certainly be more careful/reserved with my votes). Does anyone know if that ability is likely to return at some point?<p>Edit: now I'm noticing that the downvote arrow is showing up in some situations - particularly on comments on the 'new' page.
======
ColinWright
You cannot downvote:

* replies to your comments, or

* comments on your submissions, or

* comments that are older than some age threshold.

Can you characterize cases where you cannot downvote? Do the above seem to
cover them?

~~~
tnorthcutt
Yes, the above do seem to cover them. Looks like I'm able to downvote anything
newer than a day old (that also doesn't meet those other criteria). After
that, the arrow disappears.

~~~
wallawe
No one can downvote after 24 hours I don't think...

"4 August 2007: Protection against karma bombing

A few days ago a user methodically downmodded several other users' old
comments to kill their karma. To prevent this happening in future, the
downarrow now disappears off comments more than a day old. Also the karmas and
story/comment scores affected have been restored to whatever they would have
been without those downvotes."

------
brudgers
After a period of time, threads no longer offer the option of downvoting
comments. I suspect this is in part to prevent systematic targeting of an
individual's karma score.

